# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo will be held June 6-8 at Day Break Marina. Captain's meeting will be Friday June 6th at 6:30pm and the scales will be open from 3:00-7:00 on the 7th and from 2:00 -4:00 on the 8th.The entry fee is $20 per person and kids 12 and under fish free. Kids 12 and under can purchase a ticket and fish in the open division as well. This is a great event. We had over 600 people competing last year. Thanks to Daybreak Marina for hosting this event again for us. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey tommy you guys do a great job with this rodeo. i have fish it every year and this year have friends coming down from atlanta to fish in it. always lots of fun , thank you. fish on!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. This is my favorite tournament. It is great watching the kids weigh their fish. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is one of the coolest events of the season.

I hate I'm missing it this year, Payton is almost ready. Maybe she'll be ready for the next one.

If you didn't fish it last year or the first one, you owe it to yourself (and your kids or your neighbor's kid) to get in it.

The look on their faces just weighing in a fish and knowing it could be "the big one" is great.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there a website with add'l info. I will be in town then with kids and was wondering about some more specifics.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Call up to the store. 457-1459. Ask for Anthony or Tommy.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

<U><U><P align=center>*Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo*<P align=center>*Rules*<P align=center></U><P align=center><P align=center>

*1. Dates*: June 6-8, 2008

*2. Entry Fee: *$18.60 + tax = $20.00

*3. Captain/ anglers meeting:* Friday June 6,2008 at 6:30 p.m. at Day Break Marina. Dinner will be served. Late registration will remain open through the Captains Meeting.

*4. Awards Presentation:* Sunday June 8, 2008 at 5:00 p.m. at Day Break Marina.

*5. Hours Of Fishing:* Fishing will begin any time after the Captains Meeting.

*6. Scale Location: *The scales will be located at Day Break Marina.

*7. Scales:* Scales will be open from 3:00 p.m. until 7:00 p.m. on Saturday and from 2:00 p.m. until 4:00 p.m. on Sunday.

*8. Rules Committee:* The Rules Comittee shall be the sole judge of any violation of the rules. their decision is final.

*9. Angling Methods: *All fish must be caught by rod and reel. Blue crabs can be netted.

*10. Junior Angler:* A Junior Angler is defined as a young male or female that has not yet reached his or her 13th birthday by June 6, 2008.

*11. Prizes:* Prizes will be limited to one per person per division.

*12. Size Limits:* All fish must meet the required minimum and/or maximum size limits set by the State of Florida.

*13. Fish Condition:* All fish entered must be in acceptable condition. The Tournament Rules Committee will reserve the right to disqualify any fish entry because of poor condition,mutilation,or being frozen. The condition of the fish will be left up to the scrutiny of the committee. Their decision is final.

*14. Protests: *Any protest must be presented to the weigh-master by the closing of the scales on the day of the weigh-in of the fish in question. A $200.00 (CASH ONLY) protest fee must accompany the protest application. In the event the protest is upheld,the fee will be refunded. If the protest proves invalid the protest fee will be forfeited.

*15. Winners: *Winners will be determined by weight; in case of a tie, the first fish weighed will be determined the winner.

*16. All rules are subject to change at the Captains Meeting.*





<U><P align=center>*Divisions*<P align=center></U>

<U></U>

<U></U>

<U>*Open Division*</U>





*Amberjack*

*Bluefish*

*Bonito*

*Cobia*

*Croaker*

*Dolphin*

*Flounder*

*Grouper (ALL SPECIES)*

*King Mackerel*

*Pompano*

*Redfish*

*Snapper (ALL SPECIES)*

*Spanish Mackerel*

*Speckled Trout*

*Triggerfish*

*Wahoo*

*White Trout*

*Whiting*

<U></U>

<U></U>

<U>*Junior Division*</U>



*Amberjack*

*Blue Crab*

*Bluefish*

*Blue Runner (Hard Tail)*

*Bonito*

*Croaker*

*Dolphin*

*Flounder*

*Grouper (ALL SPECIES)*

*King Mackerel*

*Pinfish*

*Pompano*

*Redfish*

*Skipjack (Ladyfish)*

*Snapper (ALL SPECIES)*

*Spanish Mackerel*

*Speckled Trout*

*Triggerfish*

*White Trout*

*Whiting*



<U><P align=center>*Prize Packages*<P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>*Open Division*<P align=center></U><P align=center>*1st PLACE - $200 VALUE*<P align=center><P align=center>*2nd PLACE - $125 VALUE*<P align=center><P align=center>*3rd PLACE - $75 VALUE*<P align=center><U><P align=center><P align=center>*Junior Division*<P align=center></U><P align=center>*1st PLACE - $100 VALUE*<P align=center><P align=center>*2nd PLACE - $50 VALUE*<P align=center><P align=center>*3rd PLACE - $25 VALUE*<U><P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>*Prizes limited to one per person per division.*<P align=center><P align=center>*ALL PRIZES GUARANTEED*</U></U>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap

There you go.


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

haha can you buy tickets at gbb&t?

or is that a no no


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

No. Sorry but they are available at Outcast and you can register at the Captain's meeting at Daybreak Marina on Friday. Thanks.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

So you can't win in multiple species. Just one win in a division(open or junior) correct?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i am pretty sure you can win mutiple species.<P align=center>*"Prizes limited to one per person per division"*<P align=center>*i was thinking you couldn't weigh 2 of the same species. please correct me if i am wrong. *<P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tommy or Anthony can correct me if I'm wrong but each species is basically a sub divisionof either the open or junior main divisions and it pays 1-3 in each of themain's sub divisions.

You can when only one place per species (division)


----------

